# Questions for those on Grain Free



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Before I went completely raw with my girls, I had them on Nature's Variety kibble (grain free). Their #2's were smaller and firmer. They would only go once a day too.

How much are you feeding each?


----------



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

TrinaBoo said:


> Before I went completely raw with my girls, I had them on Nature's Variety kibble (grain free). Their #2's were smaller and firmer. They would only go once a day too.
> 
> How much are you feeding each?


The amount is based on the suggeations on the bag. Ava gets about 2.5 cups a day and Banjo about 1.5 cups. I am using a rough estimate on the amounts per the 8 oz cup I use to fill their bowls. 

Nutrisource suggested feedings: (recalled from memory)
30-40 lbs - 1 1/4 - 1 1/5 cups daily
50-60 lbs - 2 - 2.5 cups daily

Could the change from a grain-heavy diet to none cause the softer stools?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Grain free foods are higher in calories, therefore dogs need less of them. I would try reducing their portions a little and see if that helps. Also, sometimes a little extra fiber (canned pumpkin is the best.) helps. Mine are all on grain free, their poops are smaller, although firmness varies depending on how much extra human food they get during the day lol. They go to work with me and people there are like to give them tidbits at lunch.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Pumpkin seems to really help a lot with my two; but it could just be that it's the ordinary adjustment period for your dogs right now. It always takes longer than I think it should, whenever I've changed our dogs food, for the digestive system to process the change. I think you'll really like the grain-free once the dogs get used to it because the poop is less smelly and will likely get firmer and be easy to clean up in the yard too. Grains are mainly filler with not much nutritive content, so you're getting better value for money too, with your new grain-free food. The dogs might seem hungrier (this is just speculation on my part here) because they are used to the full feeling that grain gives them? So they might just need to get used to not feeling bloated.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes grain-free has a higher fat content and that can cause loose stools. 

Instead of going by the manufacturer's recommendations for how much to feed, try feeding the same amount of calories with your new kibble as you were with your old kibble. 

I just had a look at both manufacturers' websites and they do list the amount of kcal/cup for their foods. You should be able to figure out how many calories you were feeding with the Iams and compare it to what you're feeding now. That'll help you judge if you're overfeeding or not.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you switch cold turkey or did you switch slowly? A cold turkey switch can cause digestive upset; sometimes severe. I agree with adding a little canned pumpkin (plain, not pie filling) to the kibble to help firm it up. Don't feed too much, or it'll have the opposite effect. 

I also agree that you need to feed less of a grain free than your previous kibble. Overfeeding can cause loose stools. My small minipoo (12.6 lb.) only eats 1/2 c. daily, even though the bag recommendation says 2/3-1 c. for his size.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I made a bet with hubby when changing to grain-free and I lost! LOL her poops are firmer on grain-free canned best quality food mixed in with kibbles,
instead of just kibbles with regular/cheap canned food full of corn and soy etc... It seemed hard for her to digest, she is the best when eating duck 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Did you switch cold turkey or did you switch slowly? A cold turkey switch can cause digestive upset; sometimes severe. I agree with adding a little canned pumpkin (plain, not pie filling) to the kibble to help firm it up. Don't feed too much, or it'll have the opposite effect.
> 
> I also agree that you need to feed less of a grain free than your previous kibble. Overfeeding can cause loose stools. My small minipoo (12.6 lb.) only eats 1/2 c. daily, even though the bag recommendation says 2/3-1 c. for his size.


I had about 3 cups left of their old food so I mixed it. It's been almost a full week and their BMs are getting smaller, harder, and less frequent. Ava is still wanting more food and I did the calorie research. I am giving her an equal amount. She may just love the taste of the food. It is the omega 6 brand.


----------

